# Bring a dead GPU back to life!



## linkin (Nov 17, 2009)

You guys might have heard of baking a GPU. this may sound crazy, but it works. if you anything about BGA (ball grid array) and soldering, you can believe this. first, here are some links with success stories:

http://blogs.howstuffworks.com/2009/06/15/how-to-fix-your-graphics-card-maybe/

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1421792

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=606658

And a how-to video:

[YT]R7jUqoKVY-k[/YT]

procedure:

1) Strip card of removal pieces
2) Cover a baking tray in foil, and make 4 balls of foil
3) Place the card GPU-down on the tray, supported by the 4 foil balls. (one on each corner)
4) Preheat oven to 400*F/200*C
5) Bake the GPU for NO LONGER THAN 10 MINUTES
6) Remove from oven and allow card to sit and cool naturally
7) Once reached normal temperature, rebuild the card and test

If you have a dead GPU sitting around with no warranty, give it a try!

I am seriously considering buying a dead card off ebay and testing this.


----------



## bigrich0086 (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/529271-bake-your-graphics-card-oven-fix.html


----------



## The_Other_One (Nov 17, 2009)

I didn't realize how common this problem was, but I did a similar technique to fix this Compaq.  It would not POST or anything, just a black screen (no backlight) and fan running.  I pulled it apart and toasted one of the chipsets with a heat gun.  Not only did it start working again, but the wireless, which had died earlier, began to work again!


----------



## bigrich0086 (Nov 17, 2009)

This trick basically reheats the solder points and basically re solders the parts for a fresh connection.


----------



## linkin (Nov 17, 2009)

bigrich0086 said:


> http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/529271-bake-your-graphics-card-oven-fix.html



That's where i got the idea to post this. I'm going to try this if any of my future cards kick the bucket.


----------



## mike.shine (Nov 17, 2009)

now i have to find a dead GPU do do this trick


----------



## just a noob (Nov 17, 2009)

bigrich0086 said:


> This trick basically reheats the solder points and basically re solders the parts for a fresh connection.



this is exactly how it works, and if your card has(had i guess) other problems, then it won't do diddly squat


----------



## ScOuT (Nov 17, 2009)

That's why I buy Evga...just send it back and get a new one

A year ago, my brother in law had a 7800GTX that he had for about 6 years die on him...submitted an RMA and sent it back. Got a brand new 8800GTS in the mail.


----------



## Springy182 (Nov 18, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> You guys might have heard of baking a GPU. this may sound crazy, but it works. if you anything about BGA (ball grid array) and soldering, you can believe this. first, here are some links with success stories:
> 
> http://blogs.howstuffworks.com/2009/06/15/how-to-fix-your-graphics-card-maybe/
> 
> ...



This in the very least wont ruin a card, I did this a few months ago to a Radeon 7000 that had green vertical lines, the card exhibited the exact same problem afterwards.


----------



## linkin (Nov 19, 2009)

Springy182 said:


> This in the very least wont ruin a card, I did this a few months ago to a Radeon 7000 that had green vertical lines, the card exhibited the exact same problem afterwards.



As someone said above: if the problem isn't a bad solder then this trick does diddly squat 

though on such an old card there could be anything wrong with it.


----------



## linkin (Nov 27, 2009)

Bump. This trick does work. Stoic Sentinel did this to his 8800GTS and now it's alive.

http://www.computerforum.com/163919-died.html


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Nov 27, 2009)

Crazy.

I have a 7900GS Extreme that causes random freezes to any machine I put it in.

Maybe I'll give this a shot sometime soon. :good:


----------



## ganzey (Nov 27, 2009)

bigrich0086 said:


> http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/529271-bake-your-graphics-card-oven-fix.html



WOW, the guy in this video is beast. he's like the exact opposite of most computer savvy people.


----------



## linkin (Nov 27, 2009)

Haha true that.


----------



## BigSteve702 (Nov 27, 2009)

ganzey said:


> WOW, the guy in this video is beast. he's like the exact opposite of most computer savvy people.



i started checking out his youtube vids... i saw he had one linked to him benching 405. i was like "pfff i can bench more then that" then i watch it, and the fool reps it like 10 times! i shut up after that.


----------



## WeatherMan (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll try this with my 4850, thanks.


----------



## linkin (Nov 27, 2009)

Whats the problem with the 4850? lines across the screen?


----------



## ganzey (Nov 27, 2009)

BigSteve702 said:


> i started checking out his youtube vids... i saw he had one linked to him benching 405. i was like "pfff i can bench more then that" then i watch it, and the fool reps it like 10 times! i shut up after that.



he's got another vid where he does 540#, but only one rep


----------



## spynoodle (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL this sounds so ridiculus, but it actually makes sense! I wish I had tried this on an old unbootable system I had once!


----------



## Stupendous Man (Nov 27, 2009)

I was the one who just saved my 8800 GTS.  So glad I tried it.  Really had nothing to lose.  I was using my brothers exact video card for about 2 weeks after mine dumped, but when his laptop at school went down and he needed his desktop I had to give it up.  Couldn't believe it when I plugged mine back in and it fired up good as new!


----------



## linkin (Nov 28, 2009)

I can see this becoming the first-resort for dead graphics cards that are out of warranty.

I wonder if this would work on other hardware? like faulty ram sticks?


----------



## BigSteve702 (Nov 29, 2009)

ganzey said:


> he's got another vid where he does 540#, but only one rep



thats just beastly. i could never throw up more than 415 for one rep, and he warms up with that

its insanity

i bet people get a confused ass look when they see him in real life and he talks about fixing his graphics card n stuff


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Nov 29, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> Bump. This trick does work. Stoic Sentinel did this to his 8800GTS and now it's alive.
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/163919-died.html



Yeah, lmao Linkin, it was Stupendous Man, I saw my "name" and I was like: "Huh...?"


----------



## anbo369 (Nov 30, 2009)

does anyone know how this would go for a motherboard? like would there be any toxic fumes? the one i have is like 8 years old or something.

cheers


----------



## awildgoose (Nov 30, 2009)

I always thought that silicon or one of the other components release a toxic gas when heated? Or is that only when heated and melted or something?


----------



## linkin (Nov 30, 2009)

Only when melted i believe. otherwise my 3870 would have killed me by now. it gets real hot, 75c and higher when gaming. anyway i have my 4850 now so i'm happy


----------



## anbo369 (Nov 30, 2009)

well i did it with my mobo, and now for the test of fate... will it work?!?!?!

already i can tell a difference... there is no longer the orange rusted copper looking stuff on top of the transistors any more.

my house stank pretty bad, but i aired it out and its fine now.... just hope it was toxic. :/
but the mobo still smells pretty bad... but oh well....

anyways will reply soon with the results.


----------



## anbo369 (Nov 30, 2009)

well didn't work,

but could've be any number of problems given how old the mother board is


----------

